# days off on igf-1 lr3 cycle?



## B-lean (Aug 26, 2010)

hey people, have been taking 20mcg a day of igf-1 lr3 for the past 15 days and i have another 10 days of the stuff to take. I have took every day and trained 4 days of the week but this week i have only been able to train once and have had 3 days no training and wont be able to train until monday. should i stop the jabs and start again on monday? just i dont wanna waste the stuff as it dear and i training real intense and eating like a mofo up until this week. any advice please appreciated. ( :confused1: i am trying gain lean bulk if any 1 wondering)


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

How you finding the stuff mate i was thinking of using it in the future?


----------



## B-lean (Aug 26, 2010)

i aint noticing anything yet m8 just very slight appetite increase but i think the point in the stuff is to create new muscle cells ready for when you hammer them on the gear after and make em grow rather than just making your existing muscles expand, i say this only going by what ive read though fella. im guineapiggin it right now!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

I did a month on igf whilst on test tren cycle

and within 2 weeks people where commenting on my body changing especialy my chest shape as that is where I was injecting it, but I was taking 50mcg pre workout and 50 post workout,

only did this for 3 weeks ish,


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Was that 25mcg a side?


----------



## B-lean (Aug 26, 2010)

na xpower just one side mate, u only need to inject bilaterally when you use standard igf-1 which is dead within a few hours tops. igf 1 long r3 is changed so that it floats around ya system for 24 to 48 hours so bilateral injections pointless as it working when in bloodstream not the site it injected to.

and don 1 i would think u could have blown up on test and tren anyhow mate the igf1 just gave u the edge not the gains.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

B-lean said:


> na xpower just one side mate, u only need to inject bilaterally when you use standard igf-1 which is dead within a few hours tops. igf 1 long r3 is changed so that it floats around ya system for 24 to 48 hours so bilateral injections pointless as it working when in bloodstream not the site it injected to.
> 
> and don 1 i would think u could have blown up on test and tren anyhow mate the igf1 just gave u the edge not the gains.


 Yes Would agree it gave the edge as when I stopped it the edge did go, !!


----------



## B-lean (Aug 26, 2010)

**** knows AJ91, but hey its all good fun,trial and error!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

igf1-lr3 is systematic so local growth is not its primary, but because the receptors will be more in the newly trained muscle it makes sense to inject that muscle bi-laterally post or pre workout.....it has an half life of approx 8hrs not sure where your getting the 48hrs from though??

i found through trial and error that using it 2-3 times a week at 60-80mcg total dose gives me good results, using it 2-3 times a week stops the biggest issue with Lr3 coming about and that is desensitizing the receptors which happens pretty quickly with daily use......

B-Lean is correct essentially the gains from IGF will be seen further down the road once the newly created cells are mature but in saying this only expect 1-2lbs ....


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I jab bi-laterally pre workout.


----------

